# Roadside monuments



## Alexander67 (Jun 16, 2012)

Along many highways there are monuments that remind us about the front road of the liberators of Europe from fascism, somewhere supported, sometimes deteriorate, but stand in defiance of those who wish to forget or to rewrite history. There are probably other monuments to soldiers and historical events in many countries. Post photos of such roadside monuments here, even destroyed and forgotten, maybe someone's conscience will Wake up...

Roads of war


T-34 tank on the highway "Smolensk-Velizh"


ZIS-3 in honor of the liberators of the city at the entrance in Demidov


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

This is an English-language subforum, so you're supposed to post only in English. Please edit and translate or post it in some Russian-language subforum.


----------



## Alexander67 (Jun 16, 2012)

ОК!


----------



## Alexander67 (Jun 16, 2012)

Всё. Открыл на Российском Форуме http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=133193949#post133193949


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

We haven't had a thread in Cyrillic yet.


----------



## Alexander67 (Jun 16, 2012)

Get used to it...! )


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

*Здравствуйте, дорогие друзья....*

....и слава Путину!


I travelled in Russia 1998-2000 and I have visited many cities with ww2 monuments.










This is from *Petrozavodsk*, Karelia in 1998.









Same place in streetview 2015


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

When I saw the thread title written in cyrillic I thought it was a spam thread.

PS: I would transcript this into cyrillic, but I'm not bored now :colgate:


----------



## OulaL (May 2, 2012)

Monuments are an interesting topic as such, but political propaganda is something I do not suppose to read on this forum. It will give start to a flame war which, in the end, few will like.


----------



## Alexander67 (Jun 16, 2012)

This is not a political propaganda but a matter of preservation of monuments in honor of the dead and the surviving veterans of that terrible war...


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

Looking back at my trips to eastern countries, those monuments are almost exclusively present in Russia, Belarus and Ukraine. There are plenty of them, at least in some parts. But mostly those are tanks or guns on various pedestals. I didn't find them very interesting as they become rather repetitive.


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

24 May 1915: Riccardo di Giusto was the first Italian soldier to be killed in WWI. It happened near Drenchia, province of Udine, north-east Italy, around 100 meters from the current Italo-Slovenian border.

Here the monument to remind him, around the SP45. Behind the little building on the backgruond (former border police booth), is already Slovenia.









Location

The last two Italian soldiers killed on WWI died on 4th November 1918, in Paradiso di Pocenia, also in Udine province. Here's the monument, at the junction between SR353 and SP87.


















Location


----------



## Alexander67 (Jun 16, 2012)

*Keber*. There are different, like this, near the highway "Smolensk-Monastyrshchina"

Памятник павшим


----------



## Alexander67 (Jun 16, 2012)

*italystf*, Thanks, that expanded the boundaries of the topic


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

:nuts:


----------



## MattiG (Feb 11, 2011)

This is about how Swedes finally managed to prevent Saab aircrafts from crashing. 

https://www.google.com/maps/@58.438...4!1sdiD4SsYFMfdpq9ALHGq49Q!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## timis2 (Dec 3, 2010)

Also in Romania we have

here on Arad-Deva road, 
Monument from Paulis - in honor of the Romanian soldiers of " Paulis Detachment " killed in fighting in 1944 for defending our country

https://goo.gl/maps/b9eCRDQJsA42

WWI romanian soldiers cemetery Predeal

https://goo.gl/maps/EbH9UCUoig52

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mausoleum_of_Mărășești

https://goo.gl/maps/XEqgxwJrENN2

also a british military cemetery is near Bucuresti -Ploiesti road

https://goo.gl/maps/hgW4dHFcwJQ2

but also here we have another monument, not for soldiers, erected at the completion of paving the road

https://goo.gl/maps/enpvCXCQUhN2

http://www.banaterra.eu/romana/in_memoriam/monumente/drum_timisoara_sacalaz/index.htm


----------



## Alexander67 (Jun 16, 2012)

Guards mortar "Katyushа" on the entrance to the city of Velizh


----------



## Alex_ZR (Jan 6, 2008)

There are many crucifixes by the road or at the intersections in Roman Catholic countries/areas where Catholics live.

Monument of the Plague, built in 1797 near Ruma in Serbia (then Habsburg Empire).



















It was built to commemorate plague epidemic two years earlier which caused death of 53% of the population of nearby town of Irig. Ruma was saved from this epidemic.

There are two monuments. First one is consisted of the crucifix, statues of Saint Roch and Saint Sebastian.










Smaller one looks like milestone:










360 degrees:

https://goo.gl/maps/vr5FsQVutTH2

Location of the monument:

https://goo.gl/maps/24p8n8hYyU52


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Dying lion from 1851 in Slovenia on the road to the Predel Pass on the Italian border. It commemorates a battle between Austria and France in 1809 where France (Napoleon) won.









http://kraji.eu/PICTURES/goriska/bovec_z_okolico/trdnjava_predel/IMG_2183_predel_trdnjava_spomenik_big.jpg









http://kraji.eu/PICTURES/goriska/bovec_z_okolico/trdnjava_predel/IMG_2184_predel_trdnjava_spomenik_big.jpg









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58285004


----------



## Moravian (Oct 4, 2010)

Germany: Berlin, 17th June Street, national road B2+5


----------



## Moravian (Oct 4, 2010)

Austria, Geschriebensteinpass/Rechnitz - national road B56


----------



## Moravian (Oct 4, 2010)

Austria: Grossglocker Hochalpenstrasse


----------



## Moravian (Oct 4, 2010)

Czech Republic: Austerlitz 1805, local road No.430


----------



## Moravian (Oct 4, 2010)

Hungary: Györ, national road No.1


----------



## Tenjac (Jul 3, 2014)

italystf said:


> A country where people can't choose their rulers through free eletions, where they can't express freely their opinions, where they can't practice openly their religion, where they can get only state-owned mass media, where they can't travel abroad freely, is simply not free. That's a fact, not an opinion.


I did not exactly feel anything of this in SR Croatia.

I even got a book (atlas, not History of revolution or something like that) as a gift for a critical texts against municipality leadership.

I am an atheist so I did not go to the church but my grandparents went. Only those that chose to become members of the League of communists were banned from church, but they were excommunicated from the church by pope anyway.

Some restrictions were imposed, that's true, but the same is in every liberal democracy. My friend from Moldova share this opinion.

So, please understand that many of the so called truths on the so called "communist" (in fact socialist) states are not really truths but simply opinions. Someone may say that this is simple capitalistic propaganda.

I can continue, but this is already off topic.


----------



## -Pino- (Aug 12, 2007)

Moravian said:


>


It would be very much appreciated if people could add in their descriptions the historical event that is being celebrated with a particular monument. What's this about? Looks like a Hungarian celebration of the country being cut into pieces post-WW1, but that's probably not the message?


----------



## Zagor666 (Feb 20, 2011)

Luxembourg, road between Troisvierges and Clervaux :cheers:





Switzerland(Gotthard Pass) Suworow Monument


----------



## Moravian (Oct 4, 2010)

-Pino- said:


> It would be very much appreciated if people could add in their descriptions the historical event that is being celebrated with a particular monument. What's this about? Looks like a Hungarian celebration of the country being cut into pieces post-WW1, but that's probably not the message?


I would not talk about any celebration in this case. So called Trianon 1920 monuments are quite common in Hungary. The Trianon Treaty in 1920 after WW1 - as the formal confirmation of Hungarian Empire desintegration - was a bitter moment in Hungarian history - no doubts about that. I try to show a variability of monuments.....


----------



## Moravian (Oct 4, 2010)

Berlin - Park in Treptow (Bundestrasse No.96a)


----------



## Moravian (Oct 4, 2010)

Mikulov/Czech Republic - national road No.52 (Czech-Austrian border): Prussian-Austrian war in 1866, Prussian military cemetery (epidemic of cholera):


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ Moravian, is there any monument seen from the motorway by Slavkov (Austerlitz)?


----------



## Moravian (Oct 4, 2010)

Verso said:


> ^^ Moravian, is there any monument seen from the motorway by Slavkov (Austerlitz)?


Yes, there are the Zuran and Santon hills close by the motorway D1 - at reststation Rohlenka. In the south you can see the Pracky hill with the secession Peace mound.....

More on:

http://www.morava-napoleonska.cz/en/localities/


----------



## Alexander67 (Jun 16, 2012)

Наша взяла!
The average German command tank PanzerBefehlswagen III Ausf E1 on Buinichi field


----------



## Xicano (Jan 27, 2014)

*California*
Baker CA










Cobazone DINOS


















Inglewood CA 










Norco CA


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

So tacky. :lol:


----------



## Xicano (Jan 27, 2014)

Verso said:


> So tacky. :lol:



But very fun when on long CA road trips!!:nocrook:


----------



## Alexander67 (Jun 16, 2012)

Памятная верста
A memorial sign in Krasninsky district, Smolensk oblast on the battlefield of the 27th infantry division of General Neverovsky with the vanguard of Marshal Murat at the beginning of August 1812.


----------



## Moravian (Oct 4, 2010)

Laa an der Thaya/Austria : small soviet military cemetery (national road No.46, Czech-Austrian border):


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

^^ On a side note, it appears to be a really unknown fact over here in the Netherlands that the northeast of Austria was occupied by the Soviets with Vienna divided into allied sectors similar to Berlin for a fairly long period of time (1945-1955). Virtually nobody seems to know about it.


----------

